
Hadoop, Analytical Software, Finds Uses Beyond Search  - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/17/technology/business-computing/17cloud.html
======
jganetsk
One of my buddies just started working for them. Cloudera is a real
braintrust.

------
lrajlich
It's good to see hadoop getting some press attention, it certainly deserves
it.

